# Any ants looking to buy a new ride finding themselves in the House of Pain over high vehicle costs?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/buy...record-high-says-kelley-blue-book/ar-BB19vJET
As for myself, I have always only paid at most $500 over REAL invoice for a new car.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Meh... I usually pay well over 50% off what ever the hell an invoice had said a few years earlier. :roflmao:


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Most I ever paid was $3300 for a car in cash.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

todays car costs are very high at 1000 under real invoice..the new cars are over priced..


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Bought mine brand new in 2017 for $10k under msrp. Dealership is willing to give me more than what I have remaining on the loan now lol.

They will never get this car back, gonna ride her till the wheels fall off. 

I suggest being patient. Shit tons of people got car loans while unemployed getting stimulus. Wait for the repo man so dealerships can restock.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/buy...record-high-says-kelley-blue-book/ar-BB19vJET
> As for myself, I have always only paid at most $500 over REAL invoice for a new car.


.THANK AGENDA 21.

The SOVEREIGN UNITED STATES CONSTITUTION

SAYS NOTHING ABOUT INDIVIDUAL RIGHTS

TAKING A " BACK SEAT TO THE COLLECTIVE" !!!

* FREE WILL


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I suggest being patient. Shit tons of people got car loans while unemployed getting stimulus. Wait for the repo man so dealerships can restock.


Last I heard (data from August 2020), 7% of all car loans were late. &#128558;

A good portion of those loans will probably be deferred or restructured rather than repoed, but that is a lot of cars.

Apparently 5% of car loans are 90+ days delinquent, which is 2008-2011 recession levels.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> .THANK AGENDA 21.
> 
> The SOVEREIGN UNITED STATES CONSTITUTION
> 
> ...


We don't need exactly a "middle class lifestyle", especially the ones that are based on fossil-fueled transportation. However, high meat intake doesn't need to be a problem since a lot of folks (most women, and a lot of men) can make it on almost a vegetarian diet. However, folks like Joe Rogan and Yours Truly have a robust musculature, and thus we need the meat. Electrical appliances hardly use any energy (which could be generated by renewables in any case). HVAC is a tougher nut to crack, but again, renewables can save the day for that as well.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Turning off the climate control is insane.

As for eating less meat, I don't have a concern with how much meat people eat but rather how well the animal is treated. Please pay extra for cage free chicken products and free range cattle products. It costs a little more but for the same reason I won't turn off the AC, I wouldn't want to know I was causing animals to suffer terribly so I could save $0.60 on an egg.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Meh... I usually pay well over 50% off what ever the hell an invoice had said a few years earlier. :roflmao:


For my current ride, in 2005 I paid about 20% off, having 17K miles and in September of the model year +2.


----------

